# How to Do a viynl tpo



## Trunkpopindelta88 (Oct 13, 2002)

How Do you put on Viynl tops such as: Landau top, Half top, Full top Halo Top.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

replacing the top thats already on it with another?......or something completely custom?....


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

might be a stupid ? but what is a halo top?


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

i think it is a half top from what the shop told me whan i called for an estimate


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

measure out the center of your roof, find the center of your top, get the correct glue, cover a 8-10" wide strip of the vinyl and the roof with the glue, let the glue dry to the touch on both surfaces, carefully with the help of numerous people lay the center down (easyest if you have a top with a center seam) and use pressure to apply the center strip down.. then continue the same process working outward by doing 10" sections at a time...


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

what about around the back window? how do you get it tucked back in and sealed?


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Sep 24 2003, 06:30 AM
> *what about around the back window? how do you get it tucked back in and sealed?*


  the BEST way to do any top is to remove all the windows where the vinyl is covering and reinstall them after the top is glued on, but you can get away with taking the window trim off and cutting the vinyl into small over lapped sections that can be tucked inbetween the window ant the top and when you put the trim back on you wont be able to notice


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

sounds pretty damn simple


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Sep 26 2003, 12:13 AM
> *sounds pretty damn simple*


 its not too bad.. the hardest part is making sure the seams are glued down straight, and making sure the areas where the roof curves down are wrinkle free... 

but its really not hard if you have a few good people to help you


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

Im thinking of just covering the existing vynil with this material but not sure if it would work, dont know if maybe I can weather proof it or somethin...

its white in white so you cant always see the roses

(Wild Irish Rose) is the cars name


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Oct 3 2003, 11:12 PM
> *Im thinking of just covering the existing vynil with this material but not sure if it would work, dont know if maybe I can weather proof it or somethin...
> 
> its white in white so you cant always see the roses
> ...


 that really depends on how delecate the fabric is... if its real delecate your not gonna want it on your roof anyways... but i guess you culd try scotch gaurding it... and if its really thin you may have troubles finding a good ahiesive that wont destroy it or bleed through... 

if its a rather tough fabric you could get the spray waterproofing treatment that people use for tents and ourdoor camping equipment... test a section of the fabric before you do the whole thing to make sure it doesnt hurt or discolor it though...


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

how would you do a top on like a caddy where at the back window or goes around all the trim and stuff?


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris+Oct 4 2003, 10:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chris @ Oct 4 2003, 10:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>how would you do a top on like a caddy where at the back window or goes around all the trim and stuff?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin--A-Run_@Sep 24 2003, 06:30 AM
> *what about around the back window? how do you get it tucked back in and sealed?*


the BEST way to do any top is to remove all the windows where the vinyl is covering and reinstall them after the top is glued on, but you can get away with taking the window trim off and cutting the vinyl into small over lapped sections that can be tucked inbetween the window ant the top and when you put the trim back on you wont be able to notice[/b][/quote]
Already talked about that bro


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

my top covers the trim and window tho........


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

what kinda lac is it?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

its an 80 sedan deville












Last edited by Chris at Oct 5 2003, 06:06 AM


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

Im afraid Im not understanding, you said your top covers the trim and the window? how is this possible? do you mean that the top meets the glass with just a seal around the glass?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

its hard to explain but i had a similar thing on my cutty where the vinyl actually covered the rear windo trim and tucked under it....where as most car just go to the trim and the trim is still visible


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

oh, I see, the picture didnt come up b4 when I looked, your back window is just like mine, 

I think what you will need to do is peel the seal off of the glass and pull the vynil out to reveal the frame of the window... Im assuming it would not be nesisary to remove the glass because when you put the new vynil on you just need to tuck it back into the frame and run another seal along the edge

is that right guys, if not someone help us both out... LOL


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

if you look real close I think youll see a thin bead of sealer around the edge of the window


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

anybody else got some suggestions for us?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Rabbit76 (Nov 6, 2007)

I know this is an old topic but I have a quick ? for the pro's. On a g-body do you pull the trim on the rain gutter, or tuck the top into it?


----------

